# Tim Thomas = All-Star



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm glad to see Tim Thomas is back to normal. 15 points (0 on the inside), 4 rebounds (2 in garbage time), 4 fouls, 1 turnover, 0 assists, 0 steals, and 0 blocks.

All hail he of the 2 assists, 7 turnovers, 13 fouls, 10 rebounds, 1 steal, and 4 FTA in 4 games. 
What a total detriment to Marbury and Crawford.

Can they start Sweetney at the 3 next game?


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

if Ariza started (which he won't I know) he'd be averaging 8-11ppg, 6-8 rpg, and 2+ steals a game. I'll take that night in night out over TT's bad non-point numbers and wildly varying scoring.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'm glad to see Tim Thomas is back to normal. 15 points (0 on the inside), 4 rebounds (2 in garbage time), 4 fouls, 1 turnover, 0 assists, 0 steals, and 0 blocks


Ummm,How many more points scored is that than your recently departed ShanDONE in a full 4 game playoff series...Go look it up..Oh thats right,hes not in the NBA now


So now you are down on a guy for shooting 6-8 from the floor,and scoring 15 in 20 minutes in a blowout win...And how does one rebound in garbage time when he is on the bench with 4 fouls?????





> Can they start Sweetney at the 3 next game?


can you repeat after me..I am a basketball moron


----------



## BigNasty (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm,How many more points scored is that than your recently departed ShanDONE in a full 4 game playoff series...Go look it up..Oh thats right,hes not in the NBA now
> ...




Opinions man. Besides Shandone vs TT, so what - apples and oranges, although iagree, they both suck.

BTW I think he sucked too vs the Clippers (though I think we would all agree there?) keeping in mind that his fifteen points were score against, who? Bobby Simmons, HAHA, probably tied with TT for the biggest lamo in the league at the 3


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder whether Tim Thomas really knows that he's 6'10" and 245. I guy like that in the Eastern Conference should be blasting the boards and pulling in at least 8 boards every night and getting around 2 blocks. Well I guess TT doesn't know that does he ? He and AI average 4.1 boards for there career...but he's 10 inches taller than AI and a forward ! Hilarious ! I mean we have enough shooters with Marbury and JC at the 1 and 2. What we really need is an SF that can help on the double teams and that can get in mostly high percentage shots. I would so love to see Ariza starting. The kid's got such energy, such a contrast from TT who is just plain horrible to watch because he brings absolutely no hustle to the court. His a$$ should be traded as soon as possible because we will never be the team we can be if this idiot keeps jacking up garbage. We need physically commited players who aren't afraid to put thier bodies on the line and make great hustle plays that really matter down the line. Jesus somebody tell the man he has the body of a true forward and that he has to stop thinking the perimeter's his best friend !


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

No one wants him. You guys are stuck with him most likely for 2 more years. 

BFreak.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As a fan of TT's talent,its clear he has a verrrrrrry low BB IQ..Ariza will have to be starting shortly....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Max...*

I agree about TT (just ask Truth) but we clearly do NOT have enough shooters. If Trevor learns to shoot well up to 20ft, he'll be a great starter, if not, he'll be a super sub. With the state of Penny's age and health and the same with H2O, we are short a really good scoring wing player (2-3) and a good center...thats it. Don't be fooled by Nazr's good statistical game...until he's consisitent he hurts the team more than helps because you don't know what effort or numbers you will get on any night (just like TT)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,we agree again..hard to believe..I dont hold TT's lack of rebounding against him..Yes,even though he is 6'10" 245..What we desparately need from him is perimiter shooting and consistent offense,especially when KT is in the game..Someone has to be a low post presense..If Ariza starts,then Swetney must start as we will have no inside out game..Not that TT is providing that nowadays

One thing we have to be fair about..Zeke said all along he would never have traded KVH if he wouldnt have been able to get Naz ..Now,I am not the biggest fan of Naz,but he was a major upgrade over Doleac..

We deaparately need a 5...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Just curious, Truth.*

In what ways is Nazr superior to Doleac...with the exception of his athleticism? This is how I see it...Doleac is a better shooter and especially with the pick and roll. He is as good a rebounder at this stage and much more consistent. Both are deficient defenders but Doleac is a bit better man to man. MD is also more physical. How do you see it?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I see doleac as a perimeter guy,no inside presence whatsoever.not that naz is a beast down low..Doleac is much more of a face the basket player,and less athletic than naz.hes not really a center in terms of post play.To be honest,its hard to get a read on Naz....Hes pretty inconsistent...


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Tim Thomas will never be an all star. He is lazy. He's 6'10 and can't even grab 5+ rebounds consistently each game. He likes to take shots whenever he gets the ball. Tim Thomas should drive more. He has average passing skills. He has barely any post up game. Isiah Thomas was stupid to trade Van Horn for Tim Thomas. What a bad trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

tim thomas and naz mohammed for doleac and van horn....not kvh for tt...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Can they start Sweetney at the 3 next game


BTW,were you serious about this???

Probably not,but if Sweets could drop another 10,it would be interesting..He is pretty quick


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> BTW,were you serious about this???
> 
> Probably not,but if Sweets could drop another 10,it would be interesting..He is pretty quick


Why not, Kurt Thomas shoots from the outside anyway. 

Realistically I'd prefer they start Jerome Williams though.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Sweets would get burned on the perimeter by quick 3s. Maybe if you had Wilt protecting the rim, but not Nazr.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Your 3 needs to be...*

a deep threat and Sweetney is not a deep perimeter thrreat now, nor will he probably ever be. If he could defend the other 3's...which he cannot...you could get by with a deep threat at the 4 or 5 but we have no such guy and he can't defend the position. You will never see it on a regular basis.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I have to admit,rashidi has tempted me on this one...On the other end,could you imagine larell sprewell covering sweets in the post:laugh:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You mean...*

While Spree goes off for 40 and MS fouls out in the second quarter? ...Come on, Truth....you're smarter than to buy into that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweets is a lockdown defender:yes:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*ahem...*

Try to stay still, truth..don't let the white suits scare you..these men are here to help you. They will take you to a special place. There are people like you already there.....perhaps you know some of them....the name Rashidi ring a bell?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

lol....i may be getting a little caried away:sour: 

I think more realistically Ariza may be the answer to the question


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> tim thomas and naz mohammed for doleac and van horn....not kvh for tt...


Well obviously. Mohammed is just mediocre, and Tim Thomas is very mediocre for his size at SF. Doleac was doing great with Marbury on pick and rolls, Van Horn fit into the offense well. Mohammed and Doleac were scrubs, so I just mention it as Van Horn for Tim Thomas.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I cannot believe some of you are taking the guy seriously who suggested Sweetney at the 3. He's joking :|.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Am I?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Am I?


Rashidi,i am with you on this one.....Lets take a stand:yes:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

mohamed is such a scrub that he had an 18 and 8 game and a 20 and 15 game against jermaine oneal. lets see doleac get anything near those numbers this entire year.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Doleac will get the points at some point, not the rebounds.

Let's not forget he is playing behind Shaq, while Nazr is starting. 

His big rebound game also came against a depleted Pacer frontline, I'd like to see him get those boards with Jeff Foster in the game, not Austin Croshere and David Harrison. It doesn't hurt that the Knicks missed 13 more shots than the Pacers did.

Doleac is a bit more consistent offensively, and you can actually run a play for him. Nazr is more of a garbage collector like JYD, and he gets in foul trouble so much that it's practically impossible for him to be consistent.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

doleac came off the bench for us too. but when we got mohamed, he started right away. theres a reason he was starting and doleac wasnt. 

doleac will get his chance to start since shaq always misses games. i really dont see him ever getting 20 and 10 ever.

depleted frontline, who cares? thats alot of rebounds. And ron artest is one of the better rebounding small forwards in the league so i dont get it.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> theres a reason he was starting and doleac wasnt.


You're right. Mutombo's injury.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Am I?


Guys, be real. Sweets is "surprisingly" quick for his build, which is quite different from being a quick 3. The man would be made to look foolish on the perimeter. When you talk about ankle breaking crossovers you might as well be talking literal breaks for Sweets.

The fact of the matter is, if Sweets had two more inches of height you'd swear he was the incarnation of Willis Reed (who was only like 6'9), his shape and game are much closer to his than Richard Jefferson's or Corey Magette.

Keep the man in the post where he belongs and give TT a cold shower or start Ariza.


----------

